# S&W Model 640... When was it made?



## Tvchance (Jan 26, 2020)

I have a S&W Model 640 “no dash” with a serial number of CAC051X. Could any of you guys give me a good guess as to when this revolver was made? Thanks!


----------



## Rock185 (Oct 26, 2012)

Best I can decipher the SCSW 4th. Ed., your gun was probably manufactured in 1995.


----------



## Tvchance (Jan 26, 2020)

Thanks!


----------

